# Strange noise & Truck leans



## Darksage34 (Jan 28, 2007)

Anybody have this problem? I've got a 2000 Nissan Frontier XE, and for some reason it has a noticeable lean on the passenger side of the truck. My tires wear out easy too. Also, i get this strange sound when i turn sharp to the left or right. Sounds like metal surfaces coming together, & i can't seem to find any areas where this could be happening. Anyone else have this? Rob


----------



## slammed87d21 (Nov 15, 2007)

Check your bumpstops. They should have little plastic hex caps on them. If they have wore through, it will squeak. Grease can help for a while.


----------

